# Gunsmith SW ohio



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

My brother in WIlmington Ohio is looking for someone to tap and die his Henry Golden Boy .22 for a scope mount. Any suggestions from someone in the area?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting it's not already done. Know guy outside of Lancaster. If that is of any help.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Henry Golden Boy's are bolt on ready and require no drilling or tapping. Either it is 3/8's grooved or you can bolt on an H0004 mount in place of the rear sight from Henry for $27.50.

If you don't like the 3/8's groove there are Weaver and Picatinny adapters that also bolt on.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, info passed on. That'll save him some change.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Well we found out that, no, not all Are drilled and tapped. He has the misfortue of having one of those. This from Henry repeating Arms..


Tell him he can either take off the rear sight to see if the holes are there, or look at the build location stamped into the upper part of the barrel.

H004 Series rifles made in Bayonne, NJ are drilled and tapped under the rear sight for the GB-CSM scope mount. H004 series rifles made in Brooklyn, NY are not drilled and tapped under the rear sight for the GB-CSM. These rifles will have to be taken to a gunsmith to be drilled and tapped to use the GB-CSM.

The GB-CSM can be ordered online from our web store (http://www.henryrifles.com/henry-store/ ) with a major credit card, any time of day or night, or by calling the number listed below during our business hours, 8:30 a.m.-5:00 p.m. Eastern, Monday-Friday.

Regards,

Jeffrey Post
Technical Customer Service

Henry Repeating Arms, Co.
59 East 1st Street
Bayonne, NJ 07002


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Good info. I was not aware of that. Noted!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Especially since their website does state that they all are drilled and tapped.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Clubb house arms in Morrow may be able to help you out.


----------

